# bsod problem...



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

hi, i couldnt follow all the instructions as to the proper posting of these issues because it keeps crashing!

im on windows 7 64bit ultimate, its a new build system that was done only yesterday, original was XP 64 then i uprgraded due to wireless usb driver issues, cpu is this:

AMD Athlon II X4 Quad Core 635 2.90GHz

psu: Corsair TX 650W ATX SLi Compliant Power Supply

gfx: Powercolor ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card

mobo: Asus M4A79XTD Evo (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard

here are the windows files it says explain the problem (attatched)

and the screen itself says:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

0x000d1 (0x000000000000127,0x00000000002,0x000000000000, 
0xfffff88001d82181)

athrxusb.sys - address fffff88001d82181 base at fffff88001ce7000, date stamp 4628c04e

thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This error points to your wireless drivers (a USB wireless device).
These devices cause lot's of issues with Win7.

Remove the USB device and uninstall it's software
Then go out and locate Win7 64 bit drivers for it.
If you can't locate drivers, then I would opt for a wireless PCI/PCIe card (installed in the computer) rather than a USB device.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

yse, replaced the usb with a pci wireless adaptor and the problem has gone! thank you


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

the bsod's have been appearing once again, this time with varying messages - ive attached the zipped minidump files if anyone would be kind enough to look at them.


They occour seemingly randomly and can happen 3 times in half an hour or none for 4 hour stretches. The computer specs are posted in the first post of this thread btw.

thank you


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

16 memory dumps - 9 different STOP errors and 6 different causes (3 were the wireless card issue from earlier).

I'd suspect that this is a hardware error. From a quick look at your specs I'd wonder about your Power Supply (only 650 watts).
Other than that, please start with these free hardware diagnostics:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
> ...


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ok, thanks, ill get on these tests as soon as I can. The power supply was reccomended along with many of the other components in this thread: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

which I followed. I hope its not the power supply, i'm not sure if I can send it back now :sigh:

also why is the wireless usb still an issue when its not being used?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The PSU thing was just a guess on my part. If I see a 650 watt PSU that's been on an XP system - I wonder what was on it that was sucking up the juice.

The wireless isn't still an issue - but since I ran the dump files I figured that I'd mention that I'd run them.

In short, the problem looks to be a hardware issue - but what hardware I don't know. The tests will , hopefully, tell us.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ive ran all the tests, the malware one bought up a few files but theyre gone now.

the HD one came back fine.

the memory found 1528 errors when both chips were in but when i singled them out and ran the test 4 times each in different slots aswell they came out clean, could one have been seated wrong or something? 

anyway, i put them both back in and ran the test another 3 times and it came out error free so thats good (i think).

now, however, theres a problem with the wireless internet PCI adaptor.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-014-EX

ive got that one ^ and it was working before the HD test but suddenly theres a problem, ive tried updating / trying different drivers and installing them by running the setup.exe's

when this didnt work, I tried to install the driver manually but it said couldnt not install because of incorrect paramaters?!

so i dont know whats wrong there.

as for the blue screens, nothings happened since ive re-sat the RAM but its only been used for about an hour.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Most likely they were either improperly seated, or there was "crud" in the slots.
Let's observe and see if there's further BSOD's.

Unplug the system from the wall and *reseat* the wifi card (and clean out the slot).
Uninstall all the drivers, reboot, then download and install this one (direct download link: http://www.edimax.com/images/Image/Driver_Utility/Wireless/NIC/EW-7708Pn/EW-11n.zip )


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

cheers usasma, ill get on that first thing tomorrow


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

once id done what you said the setup completed but a bubble came up saying device not installed properly. I dont understand, this was plug and play when i first bought it


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Theres a collaged screen shot of the info / errors, i dont know what that unknown device is either... maybe thats a problem


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Right click on the Unknown Device
Select Properties
Select the Details tab
Select Hardware ID in the dropdown box
Let us know the Hardware ID info


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

hardware id:

ACPI\ATK0110

*ATK0110

something about that unknown device aswell; when i right click and uninstall the edimax 802.11 ect it takes the unknown device with it, which suggests theyre connected.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

I googled that problem myself to see if there were any previous fixes or similar problems and I found a few, it turns out I hadnt installed something on the motherboard correctly. So I popped the mobo CD in and asked it to update drivers there and bobs your uncle, the unknown device has gone!

still no internet though :4-dontkno


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please repost another screenshot of Device Manager


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

its just the same but unknown device has gone


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I suspect then that there's an issue with the hardware.
Return the device to the manufacturer for an exchange.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ok, ill look into replacing it.

thanks for your help


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Antneedshelp! said:


> hardware id:
> 
> ACPI\ATK0110
> 
> ...


I know you have installed that driver again from the Mobo CD... but I suspect that that driver is out of date; and the ATK0110 driver is known to cause BSODs on Windows 7 systems (it was causing me real headaches barely 3 months ago).

Update it from here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

It can be found under the *Utilities* section once you input your Motherboard Model and OS (I inputted your model and it came up as the second download in the Utilities subsection)

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

aahh ok, thank you very much


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

I tried to update the driver and it said its up to date and wouldnt let me change it. 

The plot has thickened with the wireless card aswell, I bought a stop gap one from maplin, to test if it was the edimax, its had reviews and works with windows 7 (usually) but i tried to install it before with exactly the same results as the edimax has got, except the edimax worked for a bit.

I think its something wrong with windows so Im going to do a fresh install and see what happens


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

When you install Windows, please do this:
- wipe the hard drive (format)
- install Windows and allow updates
- visit Windows Update to ensure that you have all required updates (check the optional updates, but don't install them).
- check Device Manager to ensure all devices are recognized - let us know if any aren't.
- install only an antivirus (for testing purposes). I'd suggest the free Microsoft Security Essentials for this.
- wait for further errors/problems
- DO NOT install any other programs/devices until you're sure that it's not going to give you errors.

The "theory" behind this is that we suppose the Microsoft files are good. And we presume (due to the absence of 3rd party programs/devices) that they're not the problem. So, if errors recur, then they've gotta be due to your hardware.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

well, its too late for that sequence now but if there are errors again i'll re-wipe and follow that suggested sequence.

everything seems fine for now, the edimax is in and working and ive gave the latest drivers to the unknown device so ill see what happens... the internet just needs to be working at the moment as my brother (whos computer it is) needs it to revise for exams.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

well, im back from my holiday and my brother has told me the pc wont start up now!

I've just been on it and he said it worked completely fine (blue screen free) for a week then there were around 3 blue screens followed by a windows start up repair procedure that passed and it worked again, then yesterday there were a load of blue screens in a row and now it wont start up.

when I boot it goes into the start up repair screen and says if youve attached any new devices please remove them (which we havent) so it scans and finds everything error free except for the bugcheck anaylsis which shows an error message of:

unknown bugcheck: bugcheck 19. paramaters = 0x3, 0xfffff900c1f28f40, 0x0, 0xfffff900c1f28f40

it cant repair this file and when you try and boot normally (picking the start windows normally option) it restarts the pc at the windows logo (just as the coloured balls start forming the windows sign).

He didnt copy any of the blue screens down (which i did tell him to) and I cant get on to the desktop to access the logs.

Im going to reinstall windows again and follow usasma's procedure to check all the hardware and microsoft stuff is ok, any objections / reccomendations?


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Let us see the error(s). Boot to safe mode + networking. Navigate to C:\Windows\Minidump

Copy the files in there to any other folder then rar or zip them. Attach the rar or zip to a post using the paperclip above where you type.

Edit: Had wrong folder shown.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

it wont let me boot to safe mode either, it says start up repair or start windows normally, and when i hold F8 it just gives me the boot sequence options

once I do start up repair it doesnt sucessfully repair everything and I press finish and it restarts and the same procedure happens again


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Sometimes Startup Repair needs to run consecutively 3 or more times to fix everything. That's definitely worth a shot to let it do its thing a few times until successful.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I recommend following usasma's advice on hardware testing.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ok, ill try the start up repairs consecutively then ill re-install windows usasma style


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

the start up repair utility has ran a load of times consecutively and nothing's changed.

Is it ok to keep the personal files partition (music, work, pics) and just format the OS side?

that wont effect anything will it?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope, that's fine. Unless the other partition is infected with a virus or something, it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ive installed everything windows wise and got the recent updates, windows automatically sorted out the asus update someone posted this time so im just waiting for any errors...


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

unfortunately once again he's ignored my advice and installed COD4 but there been dumps, here they are (attached)

Are there any test I can do? I really think its hardware related and I don't think it's memory or HD as they've passed the tests, anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

2 of the 3 errors are 0x24 NTFS.sys stop errors. Please open an elevated command prompt and run this command for every hard drive letter on the system:


```
chkdsk /r
```
To do so for D:, like this - chkdsk /r D:

etc...


The other is a 0x3b stop error. This driver must be updated no matter what:

```
ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005
```
To do so (even before running chkdsk), visit the following link. Go to downloads tab and choose Windows 7 64-bit. Then utilities section. Download and install the "ATK0110 driver for WindowsXP/Vista/Win7 32&64-bit".

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vk9Pqxby9MjO0WHm&content=download


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

the chkdsks are just running at the moment.

before though, I updated the driver you linked to me (thank you by the way) and around 15 mins after that there was an error. please see the attached dump.

(edit: didnt attach the dump)


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

The latest dump is another 0x3b and that driver has in fact been updated now:


```
ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009
```
Are you running an antivirus? Which?


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

no, no antivirus.

shall I get one / do a scan?

the chkdsks came out fine by the way


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, get an anti-virus. I recommend the free *Microsoft Security Essentials*.

Please follow these instructions for enabling driver verifier: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...-driver-verifier-identify-issues-drivers.html


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

the virus scanner came up clean and im holding off on the other thing till after my brothers exams incase it knackers the pc.

in the mean time just lookin for any signs of a cause i spotted this info on the conflicts sharing section of system information (see attched)

any connection?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

There is not much that can be done with the IRQ list, unfortunately. System info is needed. Run the EXE collection app. If it crashes like in previous OS installation, zip up the output folder as it may contain some files that yield a clue, but it does appear to be unknown hardware failure at this time. 

Close all Windows before you run the app. It may take up to 10 min to finish.

--> BSOD Posting Instructions

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

after a week or more of peace the blue screens have reared their ugly heads again!

heres the dump files, im going to do the BSOD posting stuff now and the driver verifying thing.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

here is the BSOD info you asked for using your program:

also a screen capture of a box that has been popping up in these consistent dumps.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Go ahead and enable driver verifier: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Also, download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder*. Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 passes.

SOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 12:21:07.007 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:33.787
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002d8bdc1, fffff880087cbac0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpWaitForMultipleObjects+186 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 11:44:12.844 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:04.623
BugCheck 1A, {5001, fffff781c0000000, 5ccf, 5ccefffffdfe}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2a085 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5001
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 00:02:26.244 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:11:54.023
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002ad6805, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DrvGetRegistryHandleFromDeviceMap+1ad )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Ive enabled the driver verifier.

Also ive already done the memtest from boot and it passed 4 times I tested the sticks seperately aswell.

and the HD test was clean.

What does that bugcheck summary mean? Any clues as to whats going on?


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

appologies if its glaringly obvious but how does the driver verifier tell me what drivers are bad? does it make more information in the dump files or what?


----------



## GarNT (Jun 3, 2010)

It singles out the offending driver in the dumps. You still need knowledge/software to read them as always.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

For our purposes, the Driver Verifier will cause a BSOD.
The crash dump (memory dump) from that will be analyzed.
If all works correctly, it'll have a statement like this: 



> Probably caused by : xxxxxx.sys


Where xxxxxx.sys is the name of the 3rd party driver that failed.

Then we figure out what device/program that that driver belongs to.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

I see, thank you very much. Ill post as soon as there's a BSOD


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Apparently theres been a LOAD of dumps in the past few days so here are the files from this batch...

Thank you


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Some point to hardware, others to memory corruption, one to your wifi drivers, one to your CD drivers, and a few to your video card, or its drivers.

I suspect your video card is the issue. You can try uninstalling drivers and playing with different versions, but I recommend borrowing a card from a friend, or buying one from a computer store that allows you to return it if need be.


```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 7fe, 80000000dfc}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+343635 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002a5cf0e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExDeleteResourceLite+ce )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800c706c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002a6df0e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExDeleteResourceLite+ce )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000ec1d35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000fafd35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck C1, {fffff98003282c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 50, {fffff8a002c10ff8, 0, fffff80002a6e565, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42877 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck C1, {fffff98006cb2c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 50, {ffffe601317c3b1b, 1, fffff88001673d60, 7}
Probably caused by : hardware ( tcpip!TcpLogSqmDatapoints+340 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000f1ed35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e6c6c10, fffff9800e6c6c01, 5703e8, 32}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+83 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck D1, {fffff9800b378f40, 2, 1, fffff880014f38c9}
Probably caused by : vwififlt.sys ( vwififlt!FilterSendNetBufferListsCommon+16f )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004da2aff, fffff880085b1ec0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_PROCESS::`scalar deleting destructor'+33 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck C9, {2, fffff9800a4ccea0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : cdrom.sys ( cdrom!DeviceSendSrbSynchronously+568 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800f1b6c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, let's try something a bit different.
Please follow these instructions for setting up Driver Verifier. They are a bit "stricter" than the one's you're using:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


If the Driver Verifier memory dumps continue to blame hardware/Windows components - then that'll support the theory about hardware issues being the cause.

Then, you'll have to start with this sort of testing: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=70216&hl=hardware+stripdown


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ok, ill run the memtest again tonight, all night, and then see how that turns out. I might just replace the videocard to save messing while its under guarantee and if the problem arises again its more than likely not that.

Im just doing the driver verifier thing now.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Done the verifier.

What does this relate to?

Code:
Delete these registry keys (verified in Win7 and Vista only):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\VerifyDrivers
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Manager\Memory Management\VerifyDriverLevel

Thats not part of the verifier procedure is it?

Any ideas on how to combat the cdrom and wifi problems? The wifi in windows 64 bit seems a right pain in the ****!


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

The memtest ran all night win no errors, i think it was 10 passes. Can we rule out memory as the problem?

Ive downloaded the latest drivers for the GFX card, see if that makes a difference. Any other suggestions?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No, the code for the registry keys is how to delete Driver Verifier settings in the event that you can't get back into Windows. I posted the code so you (and others) won't have to wait around for me if this happens.

Don't worry about the CD/WiFi drivers until we see what (if any) results we get from Driver Verifier. As Jonathan King has stated, it's likely that this is a hardware problem (so Driver Verifier won't point to any specific driver if that's the case).


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, sorry I havent responded for a while, Ive been on holiday - theses are the dumps that have occured between when you last saw them. I need to do something soon because its not getting any better. Shall I return the gfx
?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I haven't looked at the dmps, but try some hardware tests. Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder* or another ISO burning program. Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 or 6 passes.

If you can, please return the graphics card and get a new one.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

41 memory dumps from 25 May to 15 Jun 2010 (3+ weeks)
10 different STOP error codes with (approximately) 14 different causes blamed
34 of these are DRIVER_VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINDUMPs and blame a large variety of causes.
This is usually a symptomatic of a hardware failure.

Please turn Driver Verifier off by selecting "Delete Existing Settings" in the first screen.
That will at least slow down the BSOD's. Then we'll have to troubleshoot the issue.

I'd suggest that the first thing to try is the new graphics card. If that doesn't stop the BSOD's, please post back and we can work more on the hardware troubleshooting.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun 15 11:06:38.829 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:08.624
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e358c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 14 10:19:51.137 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:44.542
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : partmgr.sys ( partmgr!PmReadWriteCompletion+34 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 14 10:08:10.786 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:55.206
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 11:22:43.411 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:50.832
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800684edc0, 38, 240, 22}
Probably caused by : Fs_Rec.sys ( Fs_Rec!FatRecFsControl+f9 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  recyclerr.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 00:49:25.588 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:38.384
BugCheck 1, {7721ff2a, d8, 0, fffff88005521ca0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 00:34:15.371 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:28.166
BugCheck 50, {ffffe6013b3e3b1b, 1, fffff88001671d60, 7}
Probably caused by : hardware ( tcpip!TcpLogSqmDatapoints+340 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 00:31:14.662 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:03.457
BugCheck D1, {fffff9800d3bef40, 2, 1, fffff880014fa8c9}
Probably caused by : vwififlt.sys ( vwififlt!FilterSendNetBufferListsCommon+16f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 00:21:39.217 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:56.013
BugCheck C1, {fffff9801462ac10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIPfInterfaceOpen+409 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 12 23:22:07.690 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:20.111
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 12 14:07:43.488 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:35.283
BugCheck C9, {2, fffff9800c3daea0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : cdrom.sys ( cdrom!DeviceSendSrbSynchronously+568 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_2
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 11 09:29:07.907 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:59.312
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e92cc10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 11 09:17:10.155 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:16.950
BugCheck C1, {fffff98010436c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 15:39:03.325 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:55.119
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 71fe, 72000000e1fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 15:33:10.757 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:58.552
BugCheck C1, {fffff98015608c10, fffff98015608c01, 3b03e8, 32}
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+1ce )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 15:07:14.298 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:31:06.092
BugCheck C1, {fffff980122d6c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 14:35:11.502 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:29.922
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e978ee0, fffff9800e978ec1, 630118, 32}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun  7 11:24:19.618 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:10.039
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 7fe, 80000000dfc}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+343635 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun  7 11:00:38.882 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:39.677
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002a5cf0e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExDeleteResourceLite+ce )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  recyclerr.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun  7 10:57:28.015 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:05.810
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800c706c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun  7 10:42:51.883 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:34.304
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, fffff80002a6df0e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExDeleteResourceLite+ce )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  recyclerr.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 11:07:11.395 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:30.191
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000ec1d35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 11:00:07.741 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:24.535
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000fafd35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 10:54:47.934 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:52.355
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 10:52:23.550 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:47.538
BugCheck C1, {fffff98003282c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  recyclerr.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 10:48:01.009 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:28.804
BugCheck 50, {fffff8a002c10ff8, 0, fffff80002a6e565, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42877 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 10:44:01.209 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:15.004
BugCheck C1, {fffff98006cb2c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun  5 23:15:17.299 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:47.720
BugCheck 50, {ffffe601317c3b1b, 1, fffff88001673d60, 7}
Probably caused by : hardware ( tcpip!TcpLogSqmDatapoints+340 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun  5 14:59:57.317 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:36.722
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000f1ed35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun  5 14:56:48.769 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:28.190
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e6c6c10, fffff9800e6c6c01, 5703e8, 32}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun  5 14:43:02.221 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:58.015
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  recyclerr.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun  4 09:45:17.001 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:00.795
BugCheck D1, {fffff9800b378f40, 2, 1, fffff880014f38c9}
Probably caused by : vwififlt.sys ( vwififlt!FilterSendNetBufferListsCommon+16f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun  4 09:42:45.366 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:33.161
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004da2aff, fffff880085b1ec0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_PROCESS::`scalar deleting destructor'+33 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun  4 09:38:40.542 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:24.337
BugCheck C9, {2, fffff9800a4ccea0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : cdrom.sys ( cdrom!DeviceSendSrbSynchronously+568 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_2
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun  4 09:24:18.150 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:29.945
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800f1b6c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 12:21:07.007 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:33.787
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002d8bdc1, fffff880087cbac0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpWaitForMultipleObjects+186 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 11:44:12.844 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:04.623
BugCheck 1A, {5001, fffff781c0000000, 5ccf, 5ccefffffdfe}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2a085 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5001
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 00:02:26.244 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:11:54.023
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002ad6805, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DrvGetRegistryHandleFromDeviceMap+1ad )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed May 26 13:49:12.205 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:02.610
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800029a40bf, fffff88008936780, 0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+233 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 25 12:28:50.694 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:35.473
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88006be3798, fffff88006be3000, fffff880012fba91}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefix+121 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 25 12:21:46.437 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:57.216
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88007ed3488, fffff88007ed2cf0, fffff800028e0f41}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!TxfAccessCheck+123 )
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 25 12:18:18.753 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:04.142
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002b733d4, fffff8800845d440, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!AlpcpCancelMessagesByRequestor+84 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
  
 
[/font]
```


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

ok, this might be a stupid question but is it ok to get a new card of the same model or could it be a compatibility issue and shall i get a different one?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

As long as it's a card with a major manufacturer's chipset (ATI or nVidia), then there won't be compatibility issues with Win7.

Please understand that it's our best guess that it's the video card. We may be wrong. If you're purchasing a new one, make sure that the store takes returns in case we were wrong.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Ive set the wheels in motion for a testing/replacement of the card. Thank you for all your help, hope this either sorts it or rules out the gfx card as the problem!

In relation to the dumps that say memory corruption as the cause is it possible that that relates to the memory of the gfx card? because the RAM is passing the memtests, its passed 15 or so tests now.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It is possible that it relates to the VRAM on the graphics card BUT....

Memory corruption (from the dump file) is something that's occurring in Virtual Memory.
Translation between Virtual Memory and real, physical memory is handled by the Windows Memory Manager system.
So, it can be either a problem with real, physical memory - or with Virtual Memory (usually a driver issue - not a hardware issue) - or even with the Windows Memory Manager (a Windows issue that's not likely to be happening).

Also, Memtest is a software test. And although it's very accurate (IMO), it's been known to miss things on occasion.

In general: 
If the new graphics card fixes the problem - there's proof that it was at fault.
If it doesn't fix the problem - then the graphics card has been ruled out as a cause (and we've gotta look at other hardware problems).


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

The graphics card has passed the manufacturer tests, I should be getting it back tomorrow. So, we know its not that!

Any suggestions where I go from here?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Please upload any new dmps that may come.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

here are the new dump files that occured yesterday and today after the system was used again for the first time after the gfx card was tested.

thank you


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

It still seems like hardware. If you can, borrow new RAM and another video card from another machine.

Test them one at a time, so you can learn whether you need to buy new RAM or video card.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 18:54:40.826 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:39.246
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800effad80, 80, 280, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 18:51:22.883 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:33:42.303
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff781c0000000, 1fe, 200000001fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 15:16:46.391 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:52.186
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 1dfe, 1e00000039fc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f97 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 15:03:59.980 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:41.775
BugCheck D1, {8, 2, 1, fffff88000f94a69}
Probably caused by : partmgr.sys ( partmgr!PmWmiCounterIoComplete+39 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 14:51:23.057 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.852
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800d860ca0, fffff9800d860c81, 3b0358, 32}
Probably caused by : volsnap.sys ( volsnap!VspSendPrepareForCriticalIo+25d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 14:38:59.903 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:31.698
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800dadcc10, fffff9800dadcc01, 3303e8, 32}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 14:26:34.722 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.126
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e0cac10, fffff9800e0cac01, f03e8, 32}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 14:14:14.997 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:47.417
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 7c8, 7c600000d90}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29771 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 14:01:32.245 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:28.040
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800e3aeca0, 158, 360, 22}
Probably caused by : volsnap.sys ( volsnap!VspPreCopyOnWriteCompletionRoutine+76 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 13:49:10.512 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.307
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 1010b, 100cc00020016}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b86 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 13:36:49.923 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.328
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800fc00c10, fffff9800fc00c01, 703e8, 32}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 13:22:13.192 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:11.987
BugCheck C1, {fffff98013778c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+1bb )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```
I notice something interesting. Check out these uptimes:

```
[font=lucida console]
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:39.246
System Uptime: 0 days 3:33:42.303
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:52.186
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:41.775
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.852
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:31.698
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.126
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:47.417
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:28.040
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.307
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:27.328
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:11.987[/font]
```
The crashes seem to be happening 11 minutes after reboot. 4 of them occurred at 11:27.

I'm not sure what to make of it exactly. Do you have any scheduled tasks, like a virus scan, automatic backup, or defragment?


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll have a look into the 11 minute thing, but I doubt theres anything scheduled. Ill see if my gfx card and RAM are compatible, I have a feeling the RAM isnt but ill try the gfx.

I dont understand though, the RAM has passed countless MEMtests and the gfx card has been checked out by technicians. Couldnt it be any other components?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Could it be caused by heat? Please post some temps with *Speedfan*.

The 11 minute thing is too glaring for me to ignore. My next step is to recommend a *selective startup*.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Ill check the heat as soon as I can and implement the selective start up stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

checkedthe temps and theyre fine, very cool in the 40's and big green ticks everywhere.

My brother said hes started turning it on letting it crash then leaving it an hour, turning it on shutting it down straight away and its usually ok to use!?!

whats going on?!

here are more dumps -


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

I did the selective start up thing but after waiting to see if it would crash or not the cmputer went in to standby and wouldnt come out of it again so ive returned the settings to normal.

what can I do now? It feels like weve hit a dead end


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Selective startup is different than normal startup - so the behavior can be different also.
It can also affect the hibernate/sleep stuff depending on what was disabled.

Please turn off Driver Verifier. You can do this by selecting "Delete existing settings" in the first screen of Driver Verifier and then rebooting.

All of the dump files are due to Driver Verifier.
3 different Driver Verifier STOP errors with 4 different causes cited.
Combine this with the evaluations that Jonathan_King has done and this is almost certainly a hardware issue.

The next step is to start stripping down the system for hardware troubleshooting. Use this post as a general guide: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic70216.html


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, Ive turned off the verifier, ran another round of memtests on the RAM 

- came out clean

ran the seagate tools HD thing you suggested for the hard drive again.

- came out clean

Tried to run the malware tester you suggested (windows live scanner) but it doesnt work for 64x systems apparently so could you suggest a different one please?

I tried to check the SMART status of the HD aswell but I couldnt do it, no options were turning up on speedfan just empty parameter boxes.

Couple of things I noticed when rooting round to see any signs of problems are 1. in the conflicts and sharing section of system information theres a load of stuff (see attached) but I cant make head nor tail of it! 2. Theres a box that comes up every time the system is started up apparently, ive took a screenshot of it. 3. The voltages and temps of the system, just wanted you lot to look at them to see if there's anything thats out of the ordinary please.

thanks for your help


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Attachment >


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Free online malware scans: http://www.carrona.org/malware.html

Conflicts and Sharing looks OK to me (but I don't know much about it).

The screen that pops up when you start - locate the file in C:\Users\Pete\AppData\Local\Temp\5468805.exe Submit it to http://virusscan.jotti.org for scanning (to see if it's malware). Remove it from your startups also (use this free program: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx )

CPU usage is awfully high (but that depends on what's running). Check the Processes tab of Task Manger (click on the Show processes from all users button) to see what's hogging 25 to 50% of the CPU.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for them links, I'll check them out tomorrow. Ill see whats using cpu power idley aswell.

I bought the conflicts thing to light because its to do with the graphics card and also has them memory/bsod related type numbers e.g 0x000f30000 all that stuff.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

right, the HD test says the HD is ok. The memtest says the RAM is ok, the GFX card has been tested. The CPU temps are fine, does that mean its the motherboard or power supply that's causing crashes, if its definitely hardware related (as you think)?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's hard to say exactly what the problem is. And it's even more difficult since I don't have my hands on the system.

I suspect that it's a hardware issue - but you'll have to run the complete hardware stripdown to figure it out: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic70216.html
And, even then, you'll have it narrowed down to a couple of (expensive) components (CPU/mobo/PSU/graphics card/etc). At that point it's your best guess as to what to replace.

PSU/graphics cards are easy to replace and aren't as expensive as other components. I always advise that you purchase your parts from a place that will let you return them without a restocking charge.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

right, ive done that hardware troubleshoot thing and there were some dumps, also dumps the past couple of days ill post aswell, just incase they tell you anything new.

ive posted a jpeg of the processes as you suggested cos of the cpu usage levels.

thank you


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

other dump


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Locate the recyclerr.exe file on your computer.
Then go to http://virusscan.jotti.org and scan it there.
Most posts call it a virus, but there are some that suggest that it's legitimate - let the scan figure it out!


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

The site said malware so its gone.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

Are those dumps posted after the system was stripped down hardware related?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul  7 05:06:32.700 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.355
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : partmgr.sys ( partmgr!PmReadWriteCompletion+42 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul  7 02:42:51.746 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:00.166
BugCheck A, {8c04d631, 2, 1, fffff80002aa7f0e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExDeleteResourceLite+ce )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  [COLOR=Red][B]recyclerr.exe[/B][/COLOR]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul  6 08:34:10.170 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:50.965
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff88000e4fd35}
Probably caused by : hardware ( partmgr!PmPowerCompletion+65 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul  6 08:05:23.675 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:19.096
BugCheck C1, {fffff98010b9cca0, fffff98010b9cc81, b0358, 32}
Probably caused by : volsnap.sys ( volsnap!VspSendPrepareForCriticalIo+25d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul  5 03:39:25.480 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:15.275
BugCheck C1, {fffff9800edb8c10, 1e8, 3f0, 22}
Probably caused by : luafv.sys ( luafv!SynchronousFsControl+287 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jul  4 00:49:34.001 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:52.421
BugCheck C9, {2, fffff9800b428ea0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : cdrom.sys ( cdrom!DeviceSendSrbSynchronously+568 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_2
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul  3 02:29:05.315 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:14.110
BugCheck A, {fffff9800ffb6ee0, 2, 1, fffff80002a71f0e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExDeleteResourceLite+ce )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  [COLOR=Red][B]recyclerr.exe[/B][/COLOR]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/font]
```
Interesting what was mentioned in 2 of the dumps....

usasma probably has a better idea than me of where he is heading; my only suggestion is to consider a re-install if you have not done so already because of the fact that malware was found on your system.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I just spotted the file name as being unusual - and a Google of the file name suggested that it might be malware.
Since it was malware, the presumption is that the system may be infected (and this may be causing the BSOD's).
Please note that the memory dumps are all Verifier Enabled dumps - and they all point to Windows components (even though Verifier was run to identify 3rd party drivers). This usually indicates either a hardware problem, or a compatibilty issue - but malware can simulate either of these problems.


I'd suggest posting over in the malware forums for assistance in removing any malware that may remain. Troubleshooting BSOD's on an infected system isn't very productive. 
The malware forums are located here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/ Please follow the pinned topics about how to post there.

A backup, wipe, and reinstall is a valid option as long as you have all the appropriate recovery disks. It's important to wipe the hard drive with DBAN or KillDisk (both are free) before reinstalling to remove any low-level infections that may be present.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

How do I get the SMART thing on speedfan to recognise my HD? At the moment it just comes up with no options.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It depends on the sensors on your motherboard and hard drive.
Have you selected your hard drive in the dropdown menu?
Have you reviewed the documentation for SpeedFan?
The author is very helpful once you've exhausted the documentation
Try uninstalling SpeedFan and then downloading and installing a fresh copy.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

right, successful developments; my brother turns the pc on, boots it up and then shuts it down. Puts it back on again and it works! Its worked, using this system, for a bit longer than a week now.

Does this help narrow anything down or shed any light on what the issue might be?


----------

